# Spindle Wrench



## jocat54 (Feb 14, 2016)

Made a quick and dirty spindle wrench to fit my G3616 Mill. They don't come with one and I could not find one anywhere. I don't have much grip strength in my hands anymore so I needed something to hold the spindle when loosening the draw bar. The spindle splines only stick out of the top about 1/8". Dug some 1/8" scrap out of my pile and bored the hole to 1 1/8" and the used the rotating vise to cut the six splines with a 5/16 end mill. Works great! Had to weld a piece on to make it a little longer.
One day I may grind it to a better shape and paint it--maybe not--works well just like it is


----------



## negatronix (Feb 24, 2016)

Very nice!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

